# glossophile - γλωσσόφιλος;



## Linguófilo

Hello! 
 I was wondering how to say 'glossophile' in Greek. This isn't a common word in any language I know of, but it certainly exists. It's a noun designating a person who loves languages or language in general, and is formed in English with the prefix gloss- (as in 'glossary' or) and the suffix -phile (as in 'xenophile'), with the interfix -o-. I was thinking γλωσσόφιλος for the male singular nominative form, but as I don't speak Greek, I'm not sure. Also, would 'glossophilia' be γλωσσοφιλία ? And would these be latinized as 'glossófilos' and 'glossofilía' respectively?
 Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/glossophilia


----------



## Perseas

Hello,

_φιλόγλωσσος_ & _φιλογλωσσία_. 

Although _γλωσσόφιλος_ seems to be morphologically OK, I couldn't find anything in an official source.


----------



## Linguófilo

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## sotos

Perseas said:


> Hello,
> 
> _φιλόγλωσσος_ & _φιλογλωσσία_.
> 
> Although _γλωσσόφιλος_ seems to be morphologically OK, I couldn't find anything in an official source.


Let aside the jokes and the laughs that it would provoke. Certainly φιλόγλωσσος is better.


----------



## Linguófilo

Why would it provoke jokes/laughs?


----------



## apmoy70

Linguófilo said:


> Why would it provoke jokes/laughs?


Because γλωσσόφιλο (γλώσσα+φιλί) is the colloquialism of the deep kiss


----------



## Linguófilo

So γλωσσόφιλος would also mean 'deep-kiss lover'? Or would it sound similar? What would the relationship between both words be?


----------



## Andrious

No, γλωσσόφιλος would not mean 'deep-kiss lover'. If I had to use a word to describe this, I'd say γλωσσοφιλάκιας. There's no such word actually, but we say Ολυμπιακάκιας for the person who supports the team Ολυμπιακός, γκομενάκιας for the person who always run after nice young women, μπαχαλάκιας for the person who likes riots etc.


----------



## sotos

Linguófilo said:


> So γλωσσόφιλος would also mean 'deep-kiss lover'? Or would it sound similar? What would the relationship between both words be?


It's "το γλωσσόφιλο" (γλώσσα + (το) φιλί). We don't have any derivatives.


----------



## Linguófilo

I see... Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Yiagos

Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιείτε τη λέξη φιλόγλωσσος για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα γλωσσόφιλα  ειδικά με τη νεολαία = teenagers (νεολέρα = slang!!!!)....
Είναι και δόκιμη λέξη, όπως φιλομαθής (easy learning), φιλάσθενος (someone who ills easily) etc....
Γλωσσόφιλο είναι ουσιαστικό, γλωσσόφιλος/φιλόγλωσσος επίθετα.


----------

